# Diabetic Christmas Cake



## spongey2010 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone have a recipe for a diabetic Christmas cake? My boyfriend loves this, but I am trying to help him keep his sugars at a good level, so looking for a 'safe' recipe to give to my Mum to make for him


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

There are a couple of recipes on this site, but hopefully someone will be along with a recipe they have tried and enjoyed. Personally, I just treat myself to the real thing on the day but leave out the icing and marzipan - all in moderation of course! 

http://www.sugarfreerecipes.co.uk/sugar-free-christmas-cakes.html


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 18, 2010)

I think you're right Northie, sucrose/sugar is probably not dissimilar to dried fruit in it's effect on bgs. So the real thing is likely to be much of a muchness with an alternative where the sugar has been replaced by dates or whatever. As you say no reason why an occasional slice couldn't be enjoyed as a treat, esp if the icing and marzipan are removed.

My mum makes an amazing Christmas pud based on a Paul Levy recipe which is basically just dried fruit and Amaretti biscuits I think. Yum! Course I haven't really been doing much focussed post-meal testing before this year so I have no idea how 'spiky' it is


----------



## spongey2010 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi There,

I think I will try a recipe that has no marzipan and icing then. He wants to eat it with wensleydale cheese???!!! It must be a Northern thing, because a Southerner like me is far from inspired by this idea


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

spongey2010 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I think I will try a recipe that has no marzipan and icing then. He wants to eat it with wensleydale cheese???!!! It must be a Northern thing, because a Southerner like me is far from inspired by this idea



Well, the fat in the cheese should slow down the absorption of the glucose into the blood stream, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

spongey2010 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I think I will try a recipe that has no marzipan and icing then. He wants to eat it with wensleydale cheese???!!! It must be a Northern thing, because a Southerner like me is far from inspired by this idea



Sounds like heaven!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like heaven!



I'd prefer stilton though.


----------

